# dogs that chase



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Other than the obvious "try to out run it" what does everyone do when chased by a dog? There are times when out running doesn't work and if I dismount and put the bike between me and the dog how long will that last. I used to carry dog repellent but that was many moons ago. Can't seem to find it nowadays. The local shops don't carry the stuff any more. Guess it's not PC to selll it? Anyway, I was just curious as to what other options I have and if other cyclist have issues with dogs.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

it's still available, I think performance even might have it. 

it's an oft discussed (and heated) topic. do a search.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/ykzejjq


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bad Dog!!!!*



shudson16 said:


> Other than the obvious "try to out run it" what does everyone do when chased by a dog? There are times when out running doesn't work and if I dismount and put the bike between me and the dog how long will that last. I used to carry dog repellent but that was many moons ago. Can't seem to find it nowadays. The local shops don't carry the stuff any more. Guess it's not PC to selll it? Anyway, I was just curious as to what other options I have and if other cyclist have issues with dogs.


I have pretty good luck with either yelling BAD DOG, GO HOME! or using my sweetest "Whose a good doggie?" rap. All while pedalling hard, of course.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a dog on my commute route at the top of a hill I have to climb first thing in the morning. He would chase me at 5am in the dark and on the way home in the afternoon he would come after me again as I slowed to turn onto my road. I spoke with the owner and he said the dog just liked to chase bicycles so it was no big deal. I reported him to animal control and filed a police report. Animal control came out and spoke with him and a few days later the dog was chasing me again so I filed a second complaint. This time the owner got a hefty fine. 

I've been deployed to the middle east for the past five months so I'll probably have to start all over again when I get home, but the past reports are on file so it should be a fine again on the next offense. 

I'm all about acknowledging the dog and telling them "no", "go home", etc but this particular dog runs next to the bike and tries to bite my ankles regardless of what I say. The owner sees it happening and the dog doesn't listen to him at all. I saw the dog walking out in the street one night when I was driving home and the temptation was great. I have a F150 with a brush guard.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If I see that there's no chance for me to out run them I use a combination of, "NO! GO HOME", STOP, and similar. If that doesn't work I squirt them with my water bottle. That works about 99% of the time. I used to carry Halt but don't any more.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree to most of the previous answers. Around here, we ride in loose dog infested country and do things in this order:
- talk to the dog 
- yell commands at the dog 
- squirt the bottle
- frame pump or kick ( a real treat to do on a fixed gear bike...)
- carry a few small rocks and simultaneously and forcefully deploy all in the general threat direction
Unless you have very good aim, spray is rather ineffective anyway. In a group, it is downright dangerous. 

P.S.: As for outrunning the dog, in our club, it's a sign of weakness. Outrunning a weaker rider is the most effective and elegant solution here. In the long run, you even increase the average pack speed. Win/win...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

seeborough said:


> P.S.: As for outrunning the dog, in our club, it's a sign of weakness. Outrunning a weaker rider is the most effective and elegant solution here. In the long run, you even increase the average pack speed. Win/win...


But don`t the dogs ever catch on to that one and go into serious training? I mean, being unemployed and unmarried, there`s just no limit to how much time they could devote. They could probably get REALLY fast if they set their minds to it- increasing their pack speed as well.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> But don`t the dogs ever catch on to that one and go into serious training? I mean, being unemployed and unmarried, there`s just no limit to how much time they could devote. They could probably get REALLY fast if they set their minds to it- increasing their pack speed as well.


*LOL!*

The message you have submitted is too short, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

"Sit!!!" works occasionally, if just enough to make them slightly confused and hesitate.

I honestly haven't met a dog I couldn't outrun, but I would bet i've been lucky and not met a mean one on a hill climb.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> But don`t the dogs ever catch on to that one and go into serious training? I mean, being unemployed and unmarried, there`s just no limit to how much time they could devote. They could probably get REALLY fast if they set their minds to it- increasing their pack speed as well.


They are unemployed and unmarried because they are not really fast


----------



## wetzk (Aug 28, 2009)

If you can get it I recommend DPS X-Stream Range sprays. The 4 ounce works very well. 
Part of my job involves being in peoples yards.
I am always very careful with the possibility of there being a dog and even so have come face to face with the pet defending it's territory. If I can I back out while facing it but that does not always work. We have tried umbrellas, dazers, Halt and Halt II and while Halt II does work it is very hard to hit a moving dog with. The DPS spray is very effective, unlike the Halt II spraying DPS in front of the animal often is enough to stop the charge as it gets a wift of it. If not a blast to the head will stop them as they suddenly cannot see or smell and they are enveloped in pain. It may sound cruel but it does not last that long, 1/2 hour or so and the dog is over it.


----------



## hellcat405 (Jul 19, 2009)

I just scream at them as loud as I can, this usually makes them pause for just long enough to get a jump on them... then, even if they have the angle on you, you can still outrun them easily enough.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

If I am riding in a pack I try not to be last, the dog always chases the last one in the pack. If I am riding alone I usually stop and pet, them most are friendly.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Water bottle has been working great for the past three years. There are alot of unleashed dogs along my commute, everything from mutts to pits. Other than the chase, I've never had an issue. Animal control is under staffed and alot of the dogs are "without"owners to charge. BUT I also have a few that simply wag thier tail as I ride by...those get a milk bone tossed to them...I always carry a few in my bag just incase I get one that catches up to me in the chase.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Know your dogs*



bigjohnson54 said:


> If I am riding in a pack I try not to be last, the dog always chases the last one in the pack. If I am riding alone I usually stop and pet, them most are friendly.


Not IME. I've seen plenty of dogs head for the middle of the pack, or even the leader, just depending on their angle of attack.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

For commuting I generally have relied on an my extremely loud and fairly jarring yell. It usually works surprisingly well. If not, a kick to the head has worked on two notable occasions. It's had to tell behavior but often times you can tell if they want to chase or if they actually are trying to attack. If they just want to run I usually back off and let them run along. 

While touring I sometimes carry bear mace in the exterior pocket of my handlebar bag. I would use this on a dog with no hesitation. If I encountered a problem dog regularly while commuting I'd start bringing the mace until I sprayed the beast a few times and it got the message.

I'm also all for calling the police and animal control. If you can get them ticketed that's a good start. I love dogs, but people need to keep control of their animals.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I've had a few run-ins. A squirt is probably the easiest option, but sometimes the yells work. For me (asthmatic) spray is not an option...it would put me in hospital with a serious attack. I'm leery of carrying a blade too....I'd rather not cause serious injury and I've got enough training that I'd more than likely go for a lethal spot if in the situation where I had to use a knife. 

Depending on the legality where you live, I find a collapsable baton is a useful option. I've only had to haul it out once....dang rottie cross being egged on by a slightly less than intelligent owner. I got off the bike and put it between me and the dog, but with the owner egging it on, it kept trying to come around the bike. Out came the baton. The sudden loud clicks of it snapping to full extension and seeing that I was ready to smack his dog finally woke up the owner...his tune changed from "git 'im boy!" to "Dang dog, git the hell over 'ere!" (no offence to anyone with a southern US accent here).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MercRidnMike said:


> I've had a few run-ins. A squirt is probably the easiest option, but sometimes the yells work. For me (asthmatic) spray is not an option...it would put me in hospital with a serious attack. I'm leery of carrying a blade too....I'd rather not cause serious injury and I've got enough training that I'd more than likely go for a lethal spot if in the situation where I had to use a knife.
> 
> Depending on the legality where you live, I find a collapsable baton is a useful option. I've only had to haul it out once....dang rottie cross being egged on by a slightly less than intelligent owner. I got off the bike and put it between me and the dog, but with the owner egging it on, it kept trying to come around the bike. Out came the baton. The sudden loud clicks of it snapping to full extension and seeing that I was ready to smack his dog finally woke up the owner...his tune changed from "git 'im boy!" to "Dang dog, git the hell over 'ere!" (no offence to anyone with a southern US accent here).


WOW! I can hardly believe that. An owner actually urging his dog to attack you, especially within your earshot. OMG. You should have gone after *him* with the baton. If it were me, I'd have stayed there, or nearby, called the cops on my cell phone, and had the moron charged with assault, possibly with a deadly weapon.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> WOW! I can hardly believe that. An owner actually urging his dog to attack you, especially within your earshot. OMG. You should have gone after *him* with the baton. If it were me, I'd have stayed there, or nearby, called the cops on my cell phone, and had the moron charged with assault, possibly with a deadly weapon.


I was on the only "bikes allowed" trail in a dog park and the guy was an @$$hole. It wasn't a serious egging on (no authoritative commands), but it was still egging the dog on.

I think the fact I had a big red "Bike Patrol" patch on my blue mtb jersey and have a build that gets me mistaken for a cop...maybe gave him wake call (an "Oh S#!+!!!" moment) when the baton came out. I suppose I could have called the cops, but he'd have been long gone by the time they got there...I'd say he got the point and either thought I was a cop or thought I would go after him because he was collecting his dog and moving on pretty quick afterwards.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

we used to have problems. but now we stop, this takes away the chase urge. we act in a friendly manner and NOT afraid. problem than becomes the opposite: dogs are so happy to have some one be nice to them, we can't get rid of them! we've had to walk them back to driveway and knock on doors to leave the dog.


----------



## Amanda.78 (Feb 1, 2010)

I prefer the "Where's your ball" approach. So far, so good. Tell 'em he's a pretty puppy, and tell him to get his ball or stick. I've not had any really bad encounters yet, but a couple have been hilarious as the dog took off to find that darned ball.

I've considered sticking a tennis ball in my jersey pocket for the ultimate distraction.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Ninja stars.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Amanda.78 said:


> I've considered sticking a tennis ball in my jersey pocket for the ultimate distraction.


Hmmm... I`ve heard of carrying treats on the road, but not balls. Carrying one tennis ball and one baseball would be better- If the dog doesn`t chase the first one, you can use the second one to smash the owner`s window.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

Performance sells Halt for about $7.00 and I've used it a few times, works like a charm. An added bonus is that dogs have a memory and after getting a shot to the eyes they are reluctant to chase again. Don't know if they can tell the difference between cyclists, but it might also save the dogs life too, as it will be less likely to run out in the road to chase you. The effect seem temporary for the dog, but it definately is more interested in rolling around trying to get the stuff off that giving chase.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

2 weeks ago I just slowed down & let the dog bite me on the calf.

I had to get a tetanus shot & take antibiotics for a week. My wife was happy that I slowed down and the group of dogs stopped chasing her.


----------



## sexybeast (Dec 8, 2009)

dogs are great motivation to Sprint!

I welcome the challenge


----------



## Stumpjumper (Dec 24, 2004)

Sweet thread, guess I am lucky, I hear a few barks but have no chasers, I would like to try the bear spray I bought in Alaska on one, that would leave a memory and send a cloud blowing in the trade winds!


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

I've not had a lot of chasers (knock wood), but I had a really close call on a descent when a big heavy rotti saw me coming and charged straight out of his driveway into the road in front of me. I had to swerve into the oncoming lane to avoid t-boning him. Scariest riding moment of my life.

Point is there was NO time for sprays, sticks, shouts, or even brakes. It was all in the moment, and I was left shaking afterward.


----------

